# IT's Sunday what schwinns DiD we find this week?  Weekly Thread



## vintage2wheel (Jul 15, 2012)

IT's Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bicycles/parts/fun stuff did we find this week?


Post some pictures and show us what you got...

Nothing for me this week but I do have some very rare badges coming from back east cant wait...


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jul 15, 2012)

*got this 4-5 hours ago*

It's got a lot of rust but most of the feathers and striping is still there.seat has a couple tears. But if the tires were aired up it is ridable, although stiff.View attachment 57918View attachment 57919


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 15, 2012)

*Score*

Nice bike great patina and should clean up nice

Thanks for sharing


----------



## volksboy57 (Jul 15, 2012)

*1934 b-10?*

Hey guys, I got a good find today. 






more pictures can be found here  http://www.flickr.com/photos/39956471@N06/

Yes, those are wooden rims!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 15, 2012)

*Cool*

Great find congrats. If it has wooden wheels it's pre 1933 non balloon tire
Could be an excelsior what is the badge on it maybe someone else will know more about the year. 

Great lookin bike


----------



## volksboy57 (Jul 15, 2012)

The bike has an excelsior badge, and the crank is dated 34.  I am not an expert or anything, and this is by far my oldest schwinn. You can see more photos of it at that link to my pictures.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 16, 2012)

Huh. It's a nice bike. Not sure I thought wood was pre 33


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 16, 2012)

vintage2wheel said:


> Huh. It's a nice bike. Not sure I thought wood was pre 33




1935 Schwinn Catalog still offered full size hi-pressure models. Chrome plated armored rims listed under specs even.

Cool ride!!


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 16, 2012)

got these this weekend.


----------



## volksboy57 (Jul 16, 2012)

Those are sweet!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 16, 2012)

redline1968 said:


> got these this weekend.




nice rack good score


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 16, 2012)

thanks, they getting harder to find all the time.


----------



## GenuineRides (Jul 17, 2012)

*found a nut*

Once in a while a blind squirrel finds a nut...a '36 LaSalle Motorbike nut and a few other pieces attached to it.  Somebody swapped the front wheel with a later one with the hi-lo riveted small brake hub (bonus) but no porkchop or lever (bummer), and clear coated it (double bummer, too shiny) and touched up the downtube "LaSalle" decal (dumba** bummer), so I'm trying to figure out what to do with it...missing the tank and silveray of course, someone swiped them over the years.

Serial Number "S" small tight evenly spaced digits.

Chris
GenuineRides


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 17, 2012)

*parts bike*



GenuineRides said:


> Once in a while a blind squirrel finds a nut...a '36 LaSalle Motorbike nut and a few other pieces attached to it.  Somebody swapped the front wheel with a later one with the hi-lo riveted small brake hub (bonus) but no porkchop or lever (bummer), and clear coated it (double bummer, too shiny) and touched up the downtube "LaSalle" decal (dumba** bummer), so I'm trying to figure out what to do with it...
> 
> Serial Number "S" small tight evenly spaced digits.
> 
> ...




good bike to part out if need be. al in all GOOD SCORE


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 17, 2012)

GenuineRides said:


> Once in a while a blind squirrel finds a nut...a '36 LaSalle Motorbike nut and a few other pieces attached to it.  Somebody swapped the front wheel with a later one with the hi-lo riveted small brake hub (bonus) but no porkchop or lever (bummer), and clear coated it (double bummer, too shiny) and touched up the downtube "LaSalle" decal (dumba** bummer), so I'm trying to figure out what to do with it...missing the tank and silveray of course, someone swiped them over the years.
> 
> Serial Number "S" small tight evenly spaced digits.
> 
> ...




Cool bike. Seeing how it is a Chicago Cycle Supply bike and has so many 37ish touches (rear rack, fender braces, stem, front drum) my guess is it's a 37 LaSalle using leftover stock (frame in this case) from the previous year like Mead often did. 

I say keep it. Silverays come up reasonably often. The tank, well those are tough but you never know when that black OG one becomes available...


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 17, 2012)

Autocycleplane said:


> Cool bike. Seeing how it is a Chicago Cycle Supply bike and has so many 37ish touches (rear rack, fender braces, stem, front drum) my guess is it's a 37 LaSalle using leftover stock (frame in this case) from the previous year like Mead often did.
> 
> I say keep it. Silverays come up reasonably often. The tank, well those are tough but you never know when that black OG one becomes available...




I have a couple nice silver rays if you need onE. if you keep the bike.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 18, 2012)

vintage2wheel said:


> I have a couple nice silver rays if you need onE. if you keep the bike.




See there? You are just a porkchop and tank away from a complete bike. Piece of cake!

Again, great find.


----------



## GenuineRides (Jul 19, 2012)

*gotta pork chop?*

Upon closer inspection, I agree 1937 bike, plus the front brake hub IS for the big brake...anybody got a prewar big brake Schwinn porkchop?  Bars are original Schwinn SB drilled out for a delta button too, another bonus.  Gotta tank, button, and silver ray...just need that porkchop...

GenuineRides


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 19, 2012)

GenuineRides said:


> Upon closer inspection, I agree 1937 bike, plus the front brake hub IS for the big brake...anybody got a prewar big brake Schwinn porkchop?  Bars are original Schwinn SB drilled out for a delta button too, another bonus.  Gotta tank, button, and silver ray...just need that porkchop...
> 
> GenuineRides




Daaaang! Post up some photos with the tank and silver ray attached please.


----------



## GenuineRides (Jul 20, 2012)

*Update*

Updated with all the right stuff...

GenuineRides


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 20, 2012)

GenuineRides said:


> Updated with all the right stuff...
> 
> GenuineRides




Wow, great looking survivor there. I hope you find the porkchop and uber-rare brake handle someday soon.


----------

